# Transmission interlock Starter switch



## springsrick (May 27, 2004)

I can't seem to get a ground with this switch. Prev. owner had installed a simple push button switch on the dash.

It doesn't , of course insure starting in Neutral, and it's resuted beyond use.

Problem: can't see to figure out haow to remove original foot starter switch. Have done everything I can thing of short of pulling the transmission cover.

HOW DO YOU GET THE OLD SWITCH OUT?

IS IT REBUILDABLE (IN GENERAL)?

IS IT WORTH DOING COMPARTED TO REPLACING THE DASH SWITCH?


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

How you remove it will depend on which model you have. In any case, it isn't inside the transmission. Tell us which tractor.

George Willer


----------



## springsrick (May 27, 2004)

Gwill

Tractor is an 8N with switch on top of transmission.


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Does it look like this?

T


----------



## springsrick (May 27, 2004)

T

Yes I believe it does.

It has an electrical male spade connector that protrudes from the base that doesn't show in the drawing, but it is at least very similar to the dwg.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Tom tom, that switch is for the 2-9N's the 8 used a switch more like an auto dimmer. Not sure where the interlock is, but the starter switch on the 8 different. I will try to dig up my manual today a check. [hmm now WHERE did I put that????.............]


----------

